
JS1k JavaScript Code Competition – Demos 2015 - vmorgulis
http://js1k.com/2015-hypetrain/demos
======
q3k
My system (Chrome/X11/GNU/Linux) completely hung up when viewing
[http://js1k.com/2015-hypetrain/demo/2179](http://js1k.com/2015-hypetrain/demo/2179)
... Anyone else experience this?

~~~
rogerbinns
I did a bit more digging. Using Ubuntu 15.10 64 bit on a system with Intel
HD4000 graphics. I was getting about one frame every 3 seconds and the system
felt very unresponsive (eg takes a minute or two to kill the tab). But the
mouse pointer moved.

Connecting in via ssh showed that the system was just fine and close to idle.
It was the GPU where the issues are. I ran intel_gpu_top and what you see is
that render busy is at 100% as is blitter busy (most of the time). Essentially
the gpu is saturated. I do wonder if this is similar to bufferbloat, but with
so much work pending for the gpu that other requests take a long time to run.

I ended up having to kill -9 chrome, and ended up with a hung system (ie even
magic sysrq didn't work).

~~~
rogerbinns
Since another commentor mentioned it running fine on their mobile device, I
decided to run it on my tablet which coincidentally also uses an Intel Atom
cpu + gpu.

It chugged along at about one frame every two seconds for about 10 seconds,
before an app not responding dialog appears. I reported it, and the tab was
restarted. On the restart I get a bottom of Chrome message "Rats! WebGL hit a
snag". It has a helpfully (not) grayed out "Learn More", Reload or Ignore. No
matter what I did I couldn't get it working again, with the browser showing
"WebGL not supported".

On my Nexus 5 it ran just fine - smoothly even although there is a lot of
aliasing.

------
nodivbyzero
This is cool:
[http://js1k.com/2015-hypetrain/details/2291](http://js1k.com/2015-hypetrain/details/2291)

------
kozak
1k seems like too little. If we take classic 64k .exe demos as a "gold
standard", then we need to define some limit that would allow to replicate
that amount of stuff in JS. Should it be 16k, 32k, 64k? Is textual JS code
more compact or is it less compact than legacy binary .exe files? That's not a
straightforward question to answer.

------
z3t4
There are some awesome demos, but I think code size is a stupid limit, yet I
can not come up with any better restriction.

~~~
NeutronBoy
What do you mean stupid? It's the entire point of the competition. Do you mean
that it's got no 'real-world' relevance?

~~~
z3t4
What would you say if your software colleges tried to write their code in as
few characters as possible? <grin> It always result in "obfuscated" code.

Maybe there should be a code competition where you get points for simplicity
as wells as how impressive the result is!?

In sports there are no secrets, just different philosophies.

